
Germ-Killing Brands Now Want to Sell You Germs - howard941
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-04-22/even-clorox-and-unilever-want-the-booming-bacteria-business-to-thrive
======
october_sky
WSJ referred to this article with this summary: "The world’s best-known
antibacterial brands are now pouring millions into probacterial startups."
(from the WSJ daily digest email)

